# Komplettbike NEUES SPECIALIZED PITCH COMP Mod 2009



## elastic.plastic (2. Mai 2010)

Ab heute steht in Ebay zum Verkauf.

Specialized Pitch Comp 2009 NEUWERTIG
6 Monate mit Kauf- und Wartungspapiere im Original
Nur ca. 100 Km Straße und Feldweg auf dem Buckel,
Wartung Anfang April durchgeführt.
Keine Registrierung beim Hersteller , deshalb volle Garantie!
Absoluter Top Zustand , wie frisch aus den Laden, kann gerne gefahren werden im Vorraus.

Alles weitere auf Ebay!

Don´t miss it! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180502041512


----------



## black soul (2. Mai 2010)

dein link ist falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elastic.plastic (9. Mai 2010)

Heute läuft die auktion aus!


----------

